# Sears sandblasting kit and Sears 135 PSI compressor



## mcrossen (Jun 17, 2018)

I was going to do some very basic sandblasting on my mom's house using a Craftsman 50 lb. Sandblaster Kit with 1/4 in. Ceramic Nozzle (requiring 1.8 CFM at 90 PSI). I figured a Craftsman 3 Gal Air Compressor With Accessory Kit,Oil-Lubricated, Max 135 PSI rated at 3.7 SCFM at 50 PSI and 2.4 SCFM at 90 PSI would be more than adequate. I've been attempting to use 20 grit Corn Cob Blasting Abrasive. Unfortunately I must have misread something since I cannot get the abrasive to flow. Any suggestions?


----------

